# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  الـــــوافد الـــجديـــــــد

## الوافد الجديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا الوافد الجديد اتيت وكل امالي ان افيد واستفيد فأرجو ذلك
واتمنى ان اكون عضو فعال .. وارجو الترحيب  
لزيادة الحماس:d

----------


## mohamed73

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله منور المنتدى اخي
مرحبا بك في بيتك التاني

----------


## salihmob

منور يا غالي في منتداك 
في انتظار مواضيعك ومشاركاتك التي نستفيد منها جميعا

----------


## الوافد الجديد

تسلم يا مدير للترحيب والحفاوه .. انا ح اعتبرو بيتي الاول 
تسلم يا راقي جداً

----------


## الوافد الجديد

ان شاء الله يا مديرنا واوعدك بالتواجد المستمر .. ومشكور كتير للمرور

----------


## امير الصمت

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وباركته
مرحبا بك بك بينا اخى الكريم نورت المنتدى

----------

